# interne Zugverlegung Sattelstütze Granite Chief 2014



## Puky Pitt (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe ich mich ein wenig der Suche bemüht, wurde aber nicht fündig. Generell findet man ja eher wenig zum 2014er Granite Chief.

Zur Frage: Hat schon mal jmd. eine Stealth Sattelstütze im Granite Chief verbaut? 
Ich baue gerade auf 1x11 um und so wäre durch den Wegfall des Umwerfers Platz im Rahmen.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob der Platz im Übergang Sitzrohr / Unterrohr ausreichend oder überhaupt vorhanden ist um dort eine Leitung zu verlegen bzw. der Radius nicht zu klein wird so das die Leitung abknicken könnte.

Falls es schon Erfahrungen dazu gibt bin ich dankbar um jeden Tipp oder Link

Gruß Pete


----------



## underdog (23. Juli 2018)

Ich denke nicht das es funktionieren wird. Im Übergang Unterrohr zum Sitzrohr wird das Loch zwar groß genug sein um die Leitung durch zu bekommen. Aber die Montage wird sicherlich eine mega Akt werden und unter Umständen die Leitung beschädigen wenn du sie um die Kurve bekommst und dann durchziehst Richtung Steuerrohr. Da die Kanten an dem Loch sicherlich nicht entgratet sind.
Ich würde da vielleicht eher auf eine Kind Shock LEV DX gehen. Die Leitung ist zwar auch extern aber die Leitung schließt unterhalb des Hubes an und sitzt fest und bewegt sich nicht mit wie bei der Reverb auf dem Bild.
Bei Bikediscount für ca. 299,-€. Ja die ist etwas teurer aber von der Montage soviel einfacher!
Ansonsten die Magura Vyron 2018, ist auch teurer und man muss sich an die Bedienung gewöhnen. Aber mann kann sie schnell und einfach montieren und auch ans zweit Rad oder dritt Rad montieren(vorausgesetzt der Sitzrohr Durchmesser passt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (31. Juli 2018)

Hi. Danke für die Antwort. Ich hab das mit den probieren mal gelassen. Kommt mir auch etwas zu gefährlich und aufwendig vor, zudem ich im nächsten Jahr eigentlich eh ein neues Bike kaufen wollte.


----------

